# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

I use Acer Aspire x3200 as the family HTPC exclusively, am tired of Vista and want to switch to XP.

This issue has been addressed in other threads, but either didn't appear to apply or appears outdated.

Before I begin, I want to make sure I am not making a greater mess of things, especially now that the Fall season is starting.

I have two questions.

1. Does it matter whether I install SP2 or SP3?

2. Am I going to be able to find the correct drivers for XP?

I have attached the Everest report and hope that is enough.

Please let me know if additional information is required.


----------



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*



mattroby said:


> I use Acer Aspire x3200 as the family HTPC exclusively, am tired of Vista and want to switch to XP.
> 
> This issue has been addressed in other threads, but either didn't appear to apply or appears outdated.
> 
> ...


Am I going to have problems if I install XP 32bit?


----------



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

ok. I am about ready to hurl something.

First, let me give more information.

PC: Acer Aspire x3200
CPU: AMD Phenom 8400 Triple-Core
RAM: 4G
HD: WD3200AAJS is the C drive (I have 2T in other drives with the media)
OS: Vista Home Edition 6.0.6001 (64bit)

I use this as the main HTPC for my family. I have had problems with some drivers (mainly the driver for the USB-UIRT - which receives the signal from the remote control and allows me to control various programs, i.e. MediaPortal).

I got tired of it not working the way I want, so I started doing research to see what I could do. Apparently, the strongest recommendation is to switch to XP pro 32bit.

I did as much research as I could and gathered the replacement drivers so I could install the new OS and get everything back up and running as soon as possible.

So much for all of my planning.

Acer has the eRecovery installed on the HD, so I am hesitant about wiping it until I know the XP install disk will work without a problem.

My first step was to try and run the XP install disk, attempt to wipe just the partition where Vista was installed, and install XP in it's place. However, I never got there.

The XP install disk runs through the initial driver load and then I hit BSOD.

I started again and hit F6 to try and to attempt to load drivers for the HD, but the install screen just tells me there are no drives available.

I found what I believe to be the correct drivers for the HD and ran nLite, to insert the drivers into the XP install; still got the BSOD.

Next I found the WD Data Lifeguard .iso and burned that to a CD, with the intent to just wipe the drive, thinking Vista was just messing with me and interfering with the XP install.

The CD booted, but then told me there was no HD.

(Not surprisingly, by this time, the original Vista install would not load and I used the eRecovery to reinstall the default Vista, User Access Control and all.)

However, I refuse to stick with Vista, so, to try and move forward, I downloaded Hiren's BootCD v10. I did a HD check using the WD Data Lifeguard software, but it didn't find anything.

Next, I searched the bios to try and switch the HD from SATA to IDE or Native, but, of course, they don't provide that option.

I have now burned about 15 disks and have been up all night refusing to yield to Vista.

I ran Everest and attached it to the first post above.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Should I look for a SATA AHCI Controller Driver and slip that into an XP install cd?

Any help or ideas are very much appreciated.

Thanks

SATA AHCI Controller Driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*



mattroby said:


> I use Acer Aspire x3200 as the family HTPC exclusively, am tired of Vista and want to switch to XP.
> 
> This issue has been addressed in other threads, but either didn't appear to apply or appears outdated.
> 
> ...


Hi,
By the sounds of it you may have already messed up the computer.
Lets see if I can help you.

First, did you backup all your personal data?

I see you have reinstalled Vista, so apparently you have made or used the recovery DVD or have not wiped out the e-recovery partition?

Set the BIOS to Default Settings with the exception of boot from CD first (Boot Options)

To install XP on this you will need to make a "Custom" XP CD
You will need XP SP2
A new blank CD
Sata Driver
NLite

Here is a guide to slipstreaming XP SP2 and the SATA driver:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

Nlite:
http://www.nliteos.com/

Sata Driver: Nvidia nForce 720a
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.26.html

Download the file to your desktop (Save this file as you will need it later)
Extract this file to a folder
Inside this folder you will see several sub folders.
The path to the folder you want is IDE>WinXP>Sata_IDE
The contents of the Sata_IDE folder is the one you need to slipstream to the "custom" XP CD.

Let me know if this driver works for you (It should)
Once XP is installed we can then install the rest of the drivers.

Bill


----------



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

Excellent! Thank you!

I inserted the nForce drivers into the XP install CD and it worked like a charm.

It seems like every time I 'break' something, I am forced to learn more. nLite is a pretty cool program!

I'm working through the various drivers right now step-by-step.

I will post when I am done with everything (whether I have problems or not).

Thanks again!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

Glad to hear itray:

If you have XP installed then the first driver you need to install is the chipset driver!

It is the same driver I linked you to earlier:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.26.html

Run the setup exe.

Video: Geforce 9200 (From your report)
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_190.62_whql.

Audio:

http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/

Input your info (make model)
Refine the OS search
It should point you to a Realtek Audio driver

Modem:
http://www.radarsync.com/drivers/d177272-agere_systems_pci-sv92ex_soft_modem

Let me know what other drivers you need.

Bill:grin:


----------



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

Everything seems to be working perfectly. I forget how well things run with a fresh install!

There are two devices that have no drivers. 

The vendor and device ids are below:

ven 10DE dev 0002
ven 11c1 dev 0630

I believe that is what you need. Am I correct? If not, I will get more info.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

Hi,

The pci\ven_10de dev_0002 device is a Nvidia HDMI Audio:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_hdmi_audio_winxp_10.3.0.23.html
Try running the setup exe. file. If it errors extract the file to a folder and manually install it through the Device Manager

The device pci\ven_11c1&dev_0630 is the Agere PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem:
http://www.radarsync.com/drivers/d177272-agere_systems_pci-sv92ex_soft_modem

This link was posted above. Did you install the Modem?
If the setup exe. file errors, manually install it through the Device Manager.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## mattroby (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

Device Manager shows no errors!

Everything is now installed and running smoothly.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 Vista Home Edition x64 to Win XP x64*

GLAD to hear it:4-clap::4-clap:

Hope you enjoy your NEW XP Machineray:

Bill:grin:


----------

